# Keeping long coats cool



## Shelbie (Jun 13, 2013)

I was given an extremely well bred, long coat, working line pup from a friend that has been breeding top quality dogs since 1968. The place I train with gets very hot in the summer (can reach 100+ on some days) with limited shade. I use to have an suv so I could leave my vehicle running with the ac on. I know drive a Ford truck and the pup will be in a crate in the open bed of the truck. I have two crate fans with the ice rings that I can put on his crate to help keep him cool. Is there anything else I can do, for example: cover the crate? I am a bit more concerned about him because 1) of his long coat and 2) the fact that he will be a much larger boy than my other dog was. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't train on days when it is 90+ but the humidity can be high. Running fans is better than running AC...I want my dogs to aclimate to the temps instead of going in and out of chill/hot. 
I use reflective mesh tarps and make sure the dogs are not in the sun if possible. My vehicle is silver so also reflects the sun if I do have to park in a lot when training with no shade. Instead of leaving the crate in the back of the truck when you train, can you find a spot that is cooler near shade?


----------



## eljudo (Aug 20, 2007)

My long coat max, my wife used to shave him and made him look like a stock coat! that was his yearly summer fix up.. that and I upgraded to a whole house AC ... kept him cool alright!~


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We have two long coats and two stock, I haven't noticed our LC having anymore trouble dealing with the heat than our stock coats do. Thier coat is designed to help with keeping them warm and cool. Keeping them brushed to remove any loose under coat can help. The undercoat tends to stay "caught up" as apposed to the stock where they continually shed it. 

Already mentioned, but when temps go up into the 90s we adjust our schedules to earlier or later sessions.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

aluminet tarp

that being said my long coat doesnt' struggle in the heat more than any other dog really


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

My wife brushes our long coat regularity. When he begins to blow his coat she rakes it daily. He sure looks thin once it's all done.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------

